# Is a basement always a story?



## Simonsays (Oct 4, 2011)

Is a basement always considered a story? This isn't about height so don't start talking about grade planes.

Consider this image: a single story (15 feet above grade) over a basement and a sub-basement. Isn't this a three story building?

And if the above example is a three story building, it can't be an unlimited area building under 507.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting.........


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems like it could be a two story with a basement, and may be able to be unlimited if it is a B, F, M, or S use.


----------



## imhotep (Oct 4, 2011)

Simonsays said:
			
		

> Is a basement always considered a story? This isn't about height so don't start talking about grade planes.Consider this image: a single story (15 feet above grade) over a basement and a sub-basement. Isn't this a three story building?
> 
> And if the above example is a three story building, it can't be an unlimited area building under 507.


Reading IBC 2009 definitions I conclude that basements are merely a type of story.  507.4 is quite specific:  Area of a building with no more than two stories above grade plane shall not be limited.  I think you do have to consider grade planes.



> STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see "Basement," "Mezzanine" and Section 502.1). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters. BASEMENT. A story that is not a story above grade plane (see "Story above grade plane" in Section 202).
> 
> STORY ABOVE GRADE PLANE. Any story having its finished floor surface entirely above grade plane, or in which the finished surface of the floor next above is:
> 
> ...


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2011)

I say no.....not always....


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 4, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I say no.....not always....


Could you supply a more descriptive example of why grades don't always count.


----------



## imhotep (Oct 4, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Could you supply a more descriptive example of why grades don't always count.


Or when a basement is not a story?


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 4, 2011)

Simonsays said:
			
		

> Is a basement always considered a story? This isn't about height so don't start talking about grade planes.Consider this image: a single story (15 feet above grade) over a basement and a sub-basement. Isn't this a three story building?
> 
> And if the above example is a three story building, it can't be an unlimited area building under 507.


Yes, a basement is considered a story, either above or below grade, which is all about grade planes.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree that a basement is a story.  I've seen some sub-basements that I wouldn't consider a separate story.


----------



## DwightB (Oct 4, 2011)

The Basin Park Hotel has at least 4 levels with walk-out on grade, maybe 5.  I think only the top floor is entirely above grade plan.  Are the other levels all basements (below grade plan at some point on the perimeter?)


----------



## steveray (Oct 5, 2011)

Let me clarify....(my position)....if it contains no habitable or useable space, it is not a basement and not a story.....The IBC definition of basement gives no parameters for when the basement line is drawn, just below grade.....3' tall, 6' tall,8' tall....if it is not useable, I would not consider it a story, or a basement....


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 5, 2011)

Notice that the definition of a basement in the 2006 IBC is dependent on the location of the finished floor above.

_2006 IBC Section 202:_

_STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see “Mezzanine” and Section 502.1). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters._

_STORY ABOVE GRADE PLANE. Any story having its finished floor surface entirely above grade plane, __*except that a basement shall be considered as a story above grade plane where the finished surface of the floor above the basement is:*_

_*1. More than 6 feet (1829 mm) above grade plane; or*_

_*2. More than 12 feet (3658 mm) above the finished ground level at any point.*_

_2006 IBC Section 502.1:_

_BASEMENT. That portion of a building that is partly or completely below grade plane (see “Story above grade plane” in Section 202). __*A basement shall be considered as a story above grade plane where the finished surface of the floor above the basement is:*_

_*1. More than 6 feet (1829 mm) above grade plane; or*_

_*2. More than 12 feet (3658 mm) above the finished ground level at any point.*_



_GRADE PLANE. A reference plane representing the average of finished ground level adjoining the building at exterior walls. Where the finished ground level slopes away from the exterior walls, the reference plane shall be established by the lowest points within the area between the building and the lot line or, where the lot line is more than 6 feet (1829 mm) from the building, between the building and a point 6 feet (1829 mm) from the building._

_HEIGHT, BUILDING. The vertical distance from grade plane to the average height of the highest roof surface._

_HEIGHT, STORY. The vertical distance from top to top of two successive finished floor surfaces; and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters._

_opcorn_


----------



## steveray (Oct 5, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Notice that the definition of a basement in the 2006 IBC is dependent on the location of the finished floor above._2006 IBC Section 202:_
> 
> _STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see “Mezzanine” and Section 502.1). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters._
> 
> ...


THE DEFINITION OF "BASEMENT" IS NOT DEPENDENT ON THE STORY ABOVE.(damn caps lock)...wether it is a story above or below grade is....


----------



## codeworks (Oct 5, 2011)

ok, then it's a story below grade plane. due to the reading of "height, story" and basement, and  grade plane. they all apply


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 5, 2011)

It pays to read the definitions...and then read them again, and again...


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 5, 2011)

So I can't have an unlimited area bunker style building underground ???


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> So I can't have an unlimited area bunker style building underground ???


I don't see why you can't have an unlimited area underground building so long as it meets the requirements for a single story unlimited area building. IBC 2009 506.4 exception: single basement


----------



## JustReid (Oct 5, 2011)

2009 Edition on top of Table 503

_"Allowable height limitations shown in feet above grade plane. Story limitations shown as stories above grade plane. Building area limitations shown in square feet, as determined by the definition of "Area, building,"per story"_

So the example building from the OP is a three story building but only a one story building for purpose of height and allowable stories? (just thinking out loud). Then 506 does not mention above grade plane and the wording above table 503 does not say "per story above grade plane" it only says "per story". Sooo... is the designer to add the area for all three stories and base it on a limitation for one? I have confused myself and am sorry if I have confused anyone else


----------



## JustReid (Oct 5, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> So I can't have an unlimited area bunker style building underground ???


Section 405 kicks in at 30 feet underground and then requires Type I construction (as long as it is not one of the exceptions). If it is less than 30 feet underground then I would think it would have to be of a construction type that allows UL in 503 and then it would be allowed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 5, 2011)

Look at Section 405 for underground buildings. No maximum area requirements, no maximum levels below grade. Just has to be Type I construction. I do not see any code restrictions as to the maximum size a basement (story below grade) can be.


----------



## Simonsays (Oct 14, 2011)

You go away for a week and come back to a pile of ...

Underground buildings? Definitions? Heights? All I wanted to know after 507.4, can there be a three story unlimited area building if one of the stories is a basement?


----------



## Simonsays (Oct 14, 2011)

From the commentary on the definition of BASEMENT: Unlike previous editions of the International Codes, a basement is now defined as a story that has its floor surface below the adjoining ground level. Since a basement is not a story above grade, it does not contribute to the height of the building for the purpose of applying the allowable building height in stories from Table 503. This definition of “Basement” applies to all sections of the code except for flood loads.


----------



## EPrice (Oct 14, 2011)

Simonsays said:
			
		

> You go away for a week and come back to a pile of ...Underground buildings? Definitions? Heights? All I wanted to know after 507.4, can there be a three story unlimited area building if one of the stories is a basement?


507.4 applies to buildings "no more than two *stories above grade plane*".  Since a basement is not a story above grade plane, as long as your building meets the other conditions of 507.4, it can be unlimited in area.


----------



## peach (Oct 14, 2011)

you can't ignore the grade plane.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2019)

So, has this answer changed?  What is the consensus?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2019)

How about this example?
You drive up a driveway to go into the garage which is not below the entire structure but is below grade on 3 sides.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 26, 2019)

If it was below grade on 4 sides ... it wouldn't be a garage.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 26, 2019)

The print is too small to see clearly, but it looks like basement to first floor is 11 ft something.  The basement isn't a "story above grade plane" as long as it's under 12 ft., and the first floor is less than 6 ft. above grade plane.  It looks OK to me.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2019)

e hilton said:


> If it was below grade on 4 sides ... it wouldn't be a garage.



Or 2 or 1 side.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 28, 2019)

Picking up on what steveray says about a space that has no habitable or usable space not being a basement - I am inclined to agree.
To put it another way, try this thought experiment:
If a "basement" is any portion of a building below grade, then is the section drawing below showing any of the following:
1.  A basement?
2.  A building with two stories?
3.  A one story building with an additional story below grade plane?​


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 28, 2019)

If the space is to be unuseable then why is it an issue? 
If the perimeter does not extend beyond the property lines why wouldn't that then limit its size?
What purpose would be served if it is unuseable?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 29, 2019)

To be considered a story a basement will need an occupiable space/use which means it has to meet the minimum ceiling height requirements IMHO

1208.2 Minimum ceiling heights.
Occupiable spaces, habitable spaces and corridors shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm). Bathrooms, toilet rooms, kitchens, storage rooms and laundry rooms shall be permitted to have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).


----------

